# mount: you must specify the filesystem type??



## Rushingjs (Jan 15, 2007)

I get that error when i tried "mount -o rw, remount /" what am I doing wrong?

Thanks!

Edit: ahhh its been a long day, no space between comma and remount, all is well... sorry!


----------

